# Диагностические исследования в вертеброневрологии



## Доктор Ступин (7 Окт 2006)

Предлагаю поговорить о диагностических исследованиях в вертеброневрологии


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Окт 2006)

Основные цели диагностических исследований в вертеброневрологии

Потребность в получении объективной диагностической и клинической информации в современной вертеброневрологии не вызывает никаких возражений. Дальнейшее развитие вертеброневрологии (неврология, ортопедия, мануальная терапия и др.) невозможно без использования новейших инструментальных методов диагностики, данные которых, могли бы уточнить клиническую информацию и позволили бы применять лечебные приемы индивидуально, а тем самым – оптимизировать процесс лечения и реабилитации. 
Любое диагностическое исследование должно отвечать определенным критериям в зависимости от целей, ради которых оно применяется. Диагностические методы в вертеброневрологии используются с несколькими целями:
• *«поиска больных среди здоровых»* - проведение исследования в целях скрининга, для выявления пациентов имеющих заболевания позвоночника, хотя они об этом и не подозревают;
• *«поиска причины страдания»* - исследования с целью определения причины поражения позвоночника (постановка и уточнение диагноза);
• *«оценки степени страдания»* - исследования с целью определения степени поражения позвоночника, важной особенностью которого является возможность дифференцировать по результатам исследований качественные характеристики поражения – то есть, функциональность (обратимость) или структурность (необратимость) выявленных нарушений;
• *«оценка эффективности»* - исследования с целью оценки эффективность проводимого лечения и профилактических мероприятий (позволяет оценить правильность выбранной тактики, применяемых методов и их объема);
• *«оценка функциональных резервов»* - исследования с целью определения степени функциональных резервов (прогнозирование возможности возникновения болезни и прогнозирование дальнейшего развития болезни).
Для каждого целевого назначения могут применяться различные диагностические методы в отдельности или сочетании, их различные наборы и объёмы, поэтому важным фактором является определение критериев в каждом из направлений исследований обнаружение которых (или обнаружение изменений которых) является признаком достижения цели исследования.
Разработка технологического процесса оценки функционального состояния позвоночника потребовала четкого определения терминологии, широко используемой в реабилитации и экспертизе, но не имеющей однозначного толкования.
Современная методология медицинской реабилитации опирается на представлении об организме человека, как едином комплексе различных физиологических систем, каждая из которых, как и весь организм, должна соответствовать определенным физиологическим параметрам. Это соответствие мы обозначаем, как *«функциональное состояние»* кинематики и статики опорно-двигательного аппарата человека в условиях естественной двигательной активности (в покое и при выполнении обычных движений).
Особенности трудовой деятельности индивидуума, связанные со специализированными повышенными нагрузками, воздействующими на организм в процессе профессиональной деятельности, обусловили различия в характере требований к повышенным возможностям организма по переносимости этих нагрузок, адаптации к ним, а также к их быстрому и эффективному восстановлению. Эти способности мы обозначили как *«функциональные возможности», *потенциальный биологический резерв организма, реализующийся при адаптации к повышенным нагрузкам. 
Такого же уточнения требует применение термина *«нарушение функции позвоночника»*, который чаще встречается в экспертизе, где степень нарушения функции является определяющей в каждом конкретном случае. Данное определение всегда подразумевает под собой морфологические изменения, подтвержденные объективными данными (рентгенологическими, психофизиологическими, антропометрическими). Уменьшение степени нарушения функции в данном случае чаще всего невозможно, реже – возможно, но лишь при применении длительных, существенных (часто – хирургических) методов лечения и реабилитации.
Под *«функциональными нарушениями позвоночника»* понимаем, прежде всего, обратимые нарушения, то есть временно ограниченные возможности позвоночника, которые могут быть восстановлены в ходе специализированных, чаще – немедикаментозных, реабилитационных мероприятий. Функциональные нарушения позвоночника чаще всего являются проявлением функциональных блоков в позвоночно-двигательных сегментах, которые встречаются как при здоровом позвоночнике, так и при наличии морфологических причин (остеохондроз).


----------



## Helen (7 Окт 2006)

" «поиска больных среди здоровых» - проведение исследования в целях скрининга, для выявления пациентов имеющих заболевания позвоночника, хотя они об этом и не подозревают"

Мне не известны программы скрининга заболеваний позвоночника (в России и других государствах), но, может быть, они где-то начали разрабатываться?

Доктор Ступин, какой из методов диагностики заболеваний позвоночника, по Вашему мнению, может быть использован в качестве "скринингового"? (из наиболее дешевых и доступных, возможно, УЗИ, но достаточна ли у него чувствительность?)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Окт 2006)

Скрининг функционального состояния и функциональных возможностей позвоночника производится как правило по результатамм комплексного обследования, по данным жалоб, анамнеза жизни и болезни, внешнего осмотра и результатам вертеброневрологического обследования (субъективно проводимого врачом по субективным данным пациента, именно поэтому, любое научное исследование включает в себя опросники, исследование на десяток проб, разных авторов и т.п...). 

Технологический процесс объективизировать скрининг развиваются по трем направлениям:
– *лучевые  методы исследования* (ультразвуковые и рентгеновские, магнитно-резонансные) в статическом и динамическом функциональном состоянии;
– *биомеханические* (гониометрия, курвиметрия, измерение подвижности и асимметрии объема движений);
– *биофизические*  (рефлексодиагностического) функционального состояния (точечная и зональная и другие виды электрорефлексодиагностики).
Если рассматривать остеохондроз как заболевание, то для скрининга, применяется в основном первая группа исследований, а вторая и третья для подбора лечебных процедур и оценки их эффективности.
Если же относится к проблеме остеохондроза как к проявлениям возрастных изменений, то для скрининга наличия проблемы, на первый план выходят, вторая и третья группа исследований. А для оценки степени поражения-лучевые методы.
Сейчас вся практическая медицина, развивается по первому варианту, а наука по второму (думаю в ближайщие 2 года, циркуляром их соединят все будет по МКБ 10). В научных целях, проводят скрининг небольших групп населения лучевыми методами, одновременно пытаясь подобрать биомеханические и биофизические методы (неинвазивные, быстрые, малозатратные) с подобным уровнем диагностической значимости (сразу отмечу, что биофизические - рефлексодиагностические к ним значительно приблизились, а биомеханические, вышли на их уровень). Но для принятия решения бюрократически-медицинского, нужны объективные данные, думаю в ближайшее годы ими будут результаты МРТ (есть грыжа-есть инвалидность), а для организации лечебного процесса -результаты клиники. Я, конечно усредняю весь процесс, но таковы мои мысли


----------



## Helen (8 Окт 2006)

Спасибо!  

Пока еще у нас в экспертных комиссиях нет четких критериев (или во всяком случае, дается возможность значительно отклоняться от них), так как стандарты утверждаются на уровне учреждений и носят рекомендательный характер.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Окт 2006)

Стандарты есть. Только они пока применяются в ограниченно. 
Стандарты научные, почти неприкасемые м неизменяемые, т.к. в их основе рассчетные данные на основании фундаментальных законов физики, механики и химии. Например стандарт изгибов позвоночника, при нарушении которых, летчики не годны к летной работе. Здесь, при их нарушении возможны переломы и резкое увеличение заболеваемости, т.к. превышены нормативы предельной твердости.

Есть стандарты общепринятые, они меняются за столетия. Спина болит от простуды, хотя скорее от нарушения стереотипа движений возникающего при общем или местном охлаждении мышц.

Есть стандарты условные. Больничный больше 120 дней - можно дать инвалидность. В течении года лежал в стационаре, можно продлить инвалидность.

Медицина наука прикладная, точная, но не фундаментальная, пока она больше искусство!!!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Окт 2006)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):
			
		

> Медицина наука прикладная, точная, но не фундаментальная, пока она больше искусство!!!



Согласен на все 100%. Именно по этому стандарты в оказании помощи как минимум дискутабельны. Как можно "рукоделие" загнать в конвейерные рамки стандарта? Все что связанно с манипуляциями руками врача (включая и хирургию) будет всегда нести отпечаток талантливости или бездарности врача и играть ключевую роль. Это как стандарты в игре на скрипке или  на фортепиано. Учат всех одинаково все пользуются одним и тем же нотным станом, а результат разный.

Касательно медикаментозной терапии то тут я согласен стандарты нужны и возможны.


----------



## Helen (9 Окт 2006)

Думаю, что индивидуадльный подход к больному на основе разработанных стандартов является, конечно, желаемым подходом как в диагностике, так и в лечении, но они дождны быть, действительно, разработаны на основе новейших научных данных, с учетом доступности, приемлемости для каждого уровня оказания медицинской помощи, с учетом еще многих других факторов - тогда стандарты, действительно, необходимы. Они же могут и защитить врача в конфликтных ситуациях.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Окт 2006)

Самый показательный пример использования стандартов в медицине - это американская модель. Все действия американского врача в обследовании и лечении больного с той или иной патологией строго запротоколированы. Американскую медицину любят сравнивать с поваренной книгой: на каждый случай свой рецепт, свой строгий алгоритм действий.
Преимущества стандартизации
На мой взгляд, (тут много и из чужих мыслей) стандартизация медицины выгодна как врачам, так и пациентам.
• Для врача стандарт экономит время на размышления, значительно уменьшает количество врачебных ошибок и способствует защите врача от судебного преследования (достаточно лишь точно следовать стандартам).
• Пациент, в свою очередь, гарантировано получает наиболее эффективное, современное, безопасное и экономичное лечение. Потому что стандарт основан на так называемой «доказательной медицине», рассматривающей врачебное искусство с точки зрения строгих научных принципов, исключающих влияние субъективных факторов, таких как интуиция или личные предпочтения врача.
• Стандарты также выгодны для администрации лечебного учреждения, поскольку дают возможность контролировать действия врача и эффективность его лечения (сразу вида степень его психоэмоционального влияния (а может оно и лечит), степень его клинического мышления (а тот ли стандарт взял за основу), качество его рукотворства (в лечение наших заболеваний оно входит), исчислять экономические затраты на диагностику и лечение (для частной медицины это особенно важно).

Можно ли выходить за рамки стандарта? Можно, но при непременном условии, что полностью выполнены предписания самого стандарта. То есть сделай всё, что положено, а потом хоть шаманские пляски с бубном вокруг больного устраивай. Всё равно большинству пациентов поможет. Почему? Потому что в стандарт должно включаться только то, что гарантированно помогает в 80% случаев (принята именно такая цифра).  Вот тут-то и проблема на которую указал доктор Зинчук, особенно в нашей чиновничей медицине, все новое попадет в список тогда, когда состарится.


----------



## Маргаритка (27 Ноя 2006)

Уважаемый Доктор Ступин!
Применяется ли в вашей клинике ультрасонография позвоночника?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Ноя 2006)

1. Среди методов диагностики применяемых в наших центрах на первое место мы выводим методы рефлексодиагностики позволяющие определить признаки заболеваний позвоночника ещё на стадии предболезни при минимальных функциональных нарушений:
- по оригинальной методике (АМСАТ-КОВЕРТ-Е-10.pro);
- по методу Фомина М.И (ЭДФ-03);
Главное их преимущество возможность правильно подобрать рефлексотерапевтическое лечение и контролировать эффективность проводимого лечения.

2. Ультразвуковое обследование не применяем, т.к. в большинстве случаев для постановки предварительного диагноза достаточно клинического осмотра и электрофизиологического исследования (АМСАТ). Ультразвуковое обследование так же относиться к предворительным и постановка диагноза "сонографические признаки грыжи диска", потребует томографического исследования для уточнения размеров и степени повреждения (протрузия или проляпс).

3. Поэтому для организации и выбора методов лечения достаточно клинического исследования и рефлексодиагностики. А в течении первой недели лечения делается томографическое исследование и к моменту, когда принимается решение о коррекции на уровне пораженного диска, мы точно знам всё о причинах боли. Именно поэтому на операцию берут сейчас только по результатам МРТ, хотя моё мнение не помешала бы и рентгеновская томография.

4. Делал ли бы я это исследование, если бы у меня не было возможности точного контроля. Думаю, что делал бы. Относительная информация лучше, чем отсутствие информации вообще. Вот здесь и используется преимущество Москвы.


----------



## Кронмед (7 Янв 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Функциональные нарушения позвоночника чаще всего являются проявлением функциональных блоков в позвоночно-двигательных сегментах, которые встречаются как при здоровом позвоночнике, так и при наличии морфологических причин (остеохондроз).


Ну Вы меня прямо запутали, как профессор студента на экзаменеfurious  Как при такой серьёзной органике, как остеохондроз, могут быть легко устранимые функциональные нарушения?umnik
• 





> «оценка функциональных резервов» - исследования с целью определения степени функциональных резервов (прогнозирование возможности возникновения болезни и прогнозирование дальнейшего развития болезни).


Интересно, а рецидивы Вы прогнозируете? Если "ДА", то по 
каким критериям???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2007)

> Как при такой серьёзной органике, как остеохондроз, могут быть легко устранимые функциональные нарушения?umnik



ЩЮТКА? (шутка)

Давайте понимать под этим процессом и остеохондроз, в его росийском понимании - когда это всё сразу, но и европейское (когда это и остеохондроз - поражение только одного ПДС, и спондилоартроз, на этом уровне и везде)



> Интересно, а рецидивы Вы прогнозируете? Если "ДА", то по
> каким критериям???



При ограничении подвижности в регионах шейного и грудного отделов (в сравнении с предыдущими измерениями) - можно только прогнозировать увеличение верояности обострения. Обострение имеет многофакторную этиологию, думаю, учесть все невозможно, но по основным (правильные поведенческие  реакции, хорошая подвижность в непораженных регионах, уровень тренированности организма вообще и уровень тренированности пораженного региона (вот уж где место изометрии), степень и вид блокирования пораженного ПДС), можно.
Повторюсь - вероятность, а не дату и время!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Сен 2009)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Повторюсь - вероятность, а не дату и время!


 По поводу вероятности вспомнилась шутка,  блондинку спросили:"какова вероятность того что выйдя на улицу вы встретите динозавра?".
-Пятьдесят процентов на пятьдесят прозвучал ответ. 
-Как это так?
-50% что  встречу,  а 50% не встречу...


----------

